

Microsoft Publishes Sexist Letter To Help Dudes Convince Women To Buy Xbox One - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/27/microsoft-publishes-sexist-form-letter-to-help-dudes-convince-women-to-let-them-buy-an-xbox-one/

======
DigitalSea
How is this sexist? Typical Techcrunch making a big deal about nothing because
they know the whole "women in tech" thing is hot property right now. It's just
a lame attempt on Microsoft's part to be funny, the title made the letter seem
so much worse than it was.

If Apple did this Techcrunch would probably have spun the article saying how
revolutionary Apple's marketing tactics are and that email campaigns like this
are the future of product marketing. The bias of Techcrunch writers is so
obvious, I am surprised people still visit the site, they are the Fox News of
tech journalism.

It's not like the letter said the following:

"Hey woman,

I know you're busy making my breakfast, lunch and dinner, and the last thing
you want to hear is me talking about the new fangled gaming console coming
out, especially considering you're probably tired from cleaning up after me
and ironing all of my business shirts.

Think of all of the fun we can have together. While you're making me a
sandwich, I can yell things like; get me another beer woman and pass the mead
wench, while I am yelling obscenities at 13 year old kids in Call of Duty. I
can then show you a character I created in a game of a woman with large
breasts & mini skirt and then make you feel so insecure about how you look
that you develop an eating disorder and get breast implants. It'll be a win-
win situation."

Now that's what a sexist letter would look like, but you know what? The
original letter implies the person sending it has a girlfriend or wife who
doesn't like playing games (my girlfriend sure doesn't like playing games, I'd
probably send it to her and she would laugh). The tech industry has become so
obsessed with the whole women in tech issue that they will distort anything
they can to cause controversy and get ad impressions.

Techcrunch is a sinking ship, they haven't been the same since Arrington left
and The Verge hit the scene, anything for a story it would seem.

 _I posted this as a comment on the story as well_

~~~
pisarzp
Totally agree, typical TC linkbait. Examples picked by TechCrunch are not even
default ones, so they crafted the letter to sound sexist and than complain
about it...

~~~
codeka
I think those words _were_ there, but according to TC's update, Microsoft have
"slightly edited the letter" \-- my guess is they removed all the defaults. It
still says "click the text in green to customize your perfect letter" even
though there's no green text anymore. It looks like they removed some options
as well, since "knit" isn't even available as one of the options.

------
randyrand
Satirical email is satirical. Settle down techcrunch.

Also, small detail, the email is gender neutral.

